# Looking for 2 gate valves



## chiroken (Apr 10, 2011)

Anyone point me in the right direction? Looking for 2 decent quality 1 1/2" gate valves (not gate/knife valves) for bean animal overflows. Can only find Spears @ $70 a piece, free shipping. Anyone else got Canadian options? I'm finding huge shipping charges to have anything sent up from the US.

Thanks


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

look at Southern Drip Irrigation...they are located in Chilliwack but have an online catalog and they will ship directly to your door with a prepaid order...I have used them a few times and they are great and YES they do have gate valves.


----------



## chiroken (Apr 10, 2011)

Clownloachlover said:


> look at Southern Drip Irrigation...they are located in Chilliwack but have an online catalog and they will ship directly to your door with a prepaid order...I have used them a few times and they are great and YES they do have gate valves.


thanks for the recommendation


----------

